
Turing Tumble: Gaming on a Mechanical Computer - saint-loup
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/871405126/turing-tumble-gaming-on-a-mechanical-computer/
======
ColinWright
Discussed at some length two weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14450158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14450158)

That's not to say that it shouldn't be discussed here as well, it's just that
many points will already have been made, so it might be worth reading that
before starting a duplicate thread here.

The KickStarter, by the way, now has over 2k5 backers and has reached $235,038
of its $48,000 goal.

I guess it will happen.

